# Selling software (like DAWs and plugins)



## pushpull7 (Feb 8, 2015)

Is this allowed? Would it go under gear (I'm assuming so) but I didn't see any software being sold so thought I'd ask in case it's a no-no or something.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 8, 2015)

If not, there's always the KVR classifieds.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 8, 2015)

I would recommend PMing one of the mods with this question, or perhaps flagging your post to bring it to the mods' attention.

I'm not a mod, but I would think it's allowed- I'm fairly certain I've seen software sold on this board before. I know for a fact someone recently had (or still has) a copy of TSE's X50v2 for sale. At least I've yet to see anything from the mod squad explicitly stating it can't be done.

Categorically I'd put it under Gear.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 8, 2015)

tedtan said:


> If not, there's always the KVR classifieds.





But I want to hedge my bets


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 8, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I would recommend PMing one of the mods with this question, or perhaps flagging your post to bring it to the mods' attention.
> 
> I'm not a mod, but I would think it's allowed- I'm fairly certain I've seen software sold on this board before. I know for a fact someone recently had (or still has) a copy of TSE's X50v2 for sale. At least I've yet to see anything from the mod squad explicitly stating it can't be done.
> 
> Categorically I'd put it under Gear.



Thanks. That actually happens to be one of the things I'm selling 

I'll dig a little deeper and try and find that one though.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2015)

Selling new software is fine, or software that still has an open or transferable activation key as allowed by the software's manufacturer. 

Anything requiring illegal/gray area means to use, like cracking or key-gens, is not allowed.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lolz, only legit stuff here sir  

Thanks.


----------

